# My new toy, I had to share



## whatalotigot (29/4/16)

So I got myself this Beauty from @Maxxis at Lung Candy. 





I am VERY happy. Beautiful DNA200 mod. Performing like a champ.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silent Echo (29/4/16)

Ooh, that is beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (29/4/16)

Now THAT'S a good looking mod!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

